# Light bulb brands ...Whos is the best.....HID mh/hps...600w/1000w



## justugh (Aug 1, 2013)

*hello

i have several billion ?s but we will limit that so maybe others get help but at least i learn something and gain a starting point for researching 

1 as long as the bulb fits/same watt as ballast......bulbs are basically interchangeable just make sure match magnetic/digital (correct or incorrect)

next 

2 whatz the best ........who makes a killer bulb

finally

3 do they really have full spec mix bulbs for HID both flowering and veggie light in one (ask because i do autos right now this might be better for them) *


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ushio.. hortilux.. digilux and a few others are my top bulbs..
Ushios are the bulbs Mercedes Benz uses in their cars BTW..


----------



## justugh (Aug 1, 2013)

the bulbs are all interchangable ............just have to match those 2 areas (magnetic/digital....and watts bulb and ballast)


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2013)

justugh said:


> the bulbs are all interchangable ............just have to match those 2 areas (magnetic/digital....and watts bulb and ballast)


 Yes.. the only problem I'm aware of is running bulbs meant for magnetic ballasts in digital ones as digital ballasts fire at a much higher frequency which tends to blow non digital bulbs quickly..
So yeah just make sure if you have a digital ballast you get digital bulbs .. ushios and digilux are both made to be run in digital ballasts..
The only bulb I blew in my digi ballast was an eye hortilux..

also, only run the correct wattage bulbs in the equivelant ballasts.. ie, 400 watt bulbs in 400 watt ballasts..

And to answer your question in the op.. yes, they do make full spectrum bulbs, but I'm not familiar with them and won't mention anything more about them as I don't know and don't want to misguide you..


----------



## justugh (Aug 1, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Yes.. the only problem I'm aware of is running bulbs meant for magnetic ballasts in digital ones as digital ballasts fire at a much higher frequency which tends to blow non digital bulbs quickly..
> So yeah just make sure if you have a digital ballast you get digital bulbs .. ushios and digilux are both made to be run in digital ballasts..
> The only bulb I blew in my digi ballast was an eye hortilux..
> 
> ...


thank u sir ..............i will do my back ground work and pass on the info u shared when i see other ppl asking


----------



## tusseltussel (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a hortilux eye burning in my room, E-ballast compatible is what it says.... it goes both ways... digi or magnetic is very nice ... worth the extra monies


----------



## justugh (Aug 1, 2013)

does anyone have any info about the full spec Hid bulbs ...............a starting point would be great 

i do autos and if do not need to change the bulbs ...and i get the same results with the mutli spec ........logically i should get a 1000 watt ballast and one of those .........and then i can order one of the ones the mod hooked me up about as a back up if the results are less then wahoo factor


----------



## justugh (Aug 1, 2013)

well i guess i am the guy on the edge i been doing some work here is what i can share with ppl 

*Metal Halide Bulbs (aka: MH)* 
Many gardeners recommend metal halide grow lights above all others. The reason being it's excellent spectral distribution. Metal halide bulbs emulate bright summer sunlight and contain all the energy peaks at wavelengths of the visible spectrum. To plants this means quality simulated sunlight and photosynthesis at a level much higher than that which fluorescent lamps can achieve. 
*Use MH bulbs during the green vegetative stage of your plants' growth cycle.* 
The spectral output of HID bulbs varies drastically. Metal Halide bulbs come in all spectrums, from specialized MH bulbs that are made specifically for early vegetative growth, to equally specialized bulbs that target the heart of your plants flowering cycle. The higher the "K" (kelvin units) number listed with the bulb, the 'cooler' the bulb spectrum is. Cool spectrum bulbs (6.4k-10k) are best used for different parts of vegetative growth, while warm bulbs (2700-3000k) are better for fruiting/flowering. 
To keep it simple, start with bulbs that are in the range of 6400k (this applies to both T5's and HID lights), and finish with a bulb that's near 2700-3000k. (If you want to fully "explore" the science of indoor gardening, we've got customers that change their bulbs as many as 4 or 5 times during one growth cycle, but this is not necessary for good results.) Our best selling vegetative bulbs are Sunmaster Cool Deluxe, Hortilux Blue, Digillux MH, and our standard MH bulbs. 
In addition, metal halide grow lights have good lumen maintenance and long life expectancy. Having good lumen maintenance means that as a lamp ages, its decline in lumen output is very gradual. After 12 months of use at 18 hours per day, a 1000 watt metal halide lamp should be replaced as it is only about 85% as bright as the day you bought it. Halide is the best bulb technology available for achieving the highest level of plant and flower growth. They allow the flexibility of multi-crop, multi-season indoor gardening. 
*High Pressure Sodium Bulbs (aka: HPS)* 
High pressure sodium plant lights are the only growlights comparable to metal halide bulbs. They have good spectral distribution, but sodium lights cannot compare to halide in the blue end of the spectrum. 
*Use HPS bulbs during (or to initiate) the budding, flowering and fruiting stages of your garden.* 
Sodium grow lights are particularly high in the yellow and red regions of the spectrum. This is the type of light fruiting and flowering plants like best. Because of the focus on red light, some varieties of plants grown with sodium lights alone can become elongated and leggy. 
Sodium grow lights do, on the other hand, stimulate flower and fruit production more efficiently than metal halide bulbs, making them an important light source best used in conjunction with metal halide either in addition to, or cycled together. High Pressure Sodium bulbs also have a much longer life expectancy than metal halides, lasting up to two (2) years! 
Our best selling HPS (flowering) bulbs are: Hortilux Super HPS, Sunmaster Super HPS, Agrosun Red, and Digilux HPS bulbs. 
*Conversion Bulbs* 
If you have one of these types of grow light systems, but need to move into the other type, you don't have to buy a whole new lighting system!!! We've got conversion grow light bulbs to accommodate your every need! 
HID Conversion bulbs make it possible to run a halide bulb from your sodium ballast or a sodium bulb from your halide ballast. So you could run a halide to bring your plants through the vegetative stage then switch to a sodium conversion bulb to finish 'em off through flowering. 
*Dual-Spectrum bulbs* 
The newest addition to the HID bulb category is the "Dual-Spectrum" bulbs. 
*These are very intricately designed bulbs that contain the inner workings of both MH, and HPS bulbs, both artistically installed into the same glass outer housing of a single bulb.* 
This is a growing category, and we'll be adding more dual-spectrum options over time. When you light one of these bulbs, it's a thing of true beauty. Even with all of the advancement in bulb spectral output technology, this is still the clearest example of a true full-spectrum bulb. Dual-spectrum bulbs can be used in all stages of growth, and will give you excellent results every time. Plants love these bulbs, and grow and develop very nicely as a result. 


as for a bulb has anyone used this one


----------



## tusseltussel (Aug 1, 2013)

Have you tried google? I did and it looks like a 1000w dual arc bulb is really just a 600w hps and a 400w mg not giving you the same bang as a 1000. You could just ruin an hps the whole way through, would work great


----------



## justugh (Aug 1, 2013)

i tried a exp 

with a 600watt hps and a t5 with grow lights ...........the younger plants were always bending to the grow lights and not the hps so i know the auto plant in the start likes the 6000 6500k range more then the 2000 3000k range


i messed up on the planting cycle i had 2 none spourts and now the plants are almost 3 weeks off base with each other i have one going into flowering one almost has about 10 days of growth and then 2 more that have atleast 21 days more in veggie light 

i like the results of the hid so much more then the T5 and i do not want to have to remove it and get a lower total ........if i can pull a qp or even a hp out of this run i am set for the rest of winter plus x-mas gift money and i can calm down for a month and just enjoy what i have done with feeling like a chicken with no head ..............i am finally making headway on bills and just not surviing anymore so if i can get this one right and dail it in i am set i have no more worries other then assholes messing with family money finally will be a removed factor


----------



## tusseltussel (Aug 1, 2013)

I wouldn't want to run 1000 Watts for the power of only a 600w though and it looks like that's what the dual arc would get you. I have run conversion bulbs before in the past sand they worked out just fine, just have to change a light bulb. Not too much trouble...I hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## AussieHydro (Aug 2, 2013)

I would think its debatable as to why buy the best lamps when your ballast is rubbish, unlike other things in this world, if your ballast is inferior, it wont matter what lamp you use. You can have the best lamp on the market, but if your ballast uses the saw tooth frequency cycle its pretty pointless really. If you want the best, buy the best products from the beginning, then you will have the best possible chance of getting what you should be getting.

My guess is use the Baddass Ballast with either the Hortilux, Ushio or Digilux lamps, and only then will you be getting the best performance you can.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 2, 2013)

I use a lumatek 400wSL ballast with a standard SYLVANIA GROLUX lamp. 


I use this combo from start to finish. 

I pop seeds, root clones, veg and flower under this light. 



J


----------



## tusseltussel (Aug 2, 2013)

AussieHydro said:


> I would think its debatable as to why buy the best lamps when your ballast is rubbish, unlike other things in this world, if your ballast is inferior, it wont matter what lamp you use. You can have the best lamp on the market, but if your ballast uses the saw tooth frequency cycle its pretty pointless really. If you want the best, buy the best products from the beginning, then you will have the best possible chance of getting what you should be getting.
> 
> My guess is use the Baddass Ballast with either the Hortilux, Ushio or Digilux lamps, and only then will you be getting the best performance you can.


 I have a cheap ballast and I can tel difference between a cheap bulb and a quality bulb so I don't know where your coming from our where you've been but there's a big difference between bulbs. Can see a difference in spectrum, quality bulbs spectrum wider


----------



## jondamon (Aug 2, 2013)

Just thought I would also say that here in the UK Digilux and hortilux lamps do not get sent here for Eballasts. 

We have to use standard hps lamps or get conned into buying SUNPULSE PULSE START MH lamps. 




J


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 2, 2013)

what is the normal temp of a HPS lamp? i see most ppl say 2700k for flower but it seems most of the HPS i found are in the low 2xxxk, is the 2700k thing becuase of all the CFL grower so it is concidered the right spect? mine is a cheap 2100k slyvina LumLux 400w, but when i look up expensive bulbs most are 21-2300k


----------



## hakish (Aug 2, 2013)

Been doing some research along these lines myself and am finding the Ceramic Metal Halide to be very popular with greenhouse folks. A look at the spectrum analysis and you'll understand why. Lots (more) red than HPS, and very balanced output across the spectrum. All the benefits of both types.

View attachment 2760083

HTG link - http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-Watt-Ceramic-Metal-Halide-Grow-Light.asp

Will be trying these out in my next run. Would be pretty awesome to never touch the lights except to raise them and flip the timer, using full spectrum for all stages!


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 2, 2013)

i wonder how long they last, dual that is for the cost i hope a few grows been wanting to do a perpetual 12-12 so dual would probly be my best opionion, idk if i could use conversion lamps on this old of a ballast <1993>


----------



## tusseltussel (Aug 2, 2013)

magnetic ballast is magnetic ballast Ive used them in my 10 year old ballast......


Sire Killem All said:


> i wonder how long they last, dual that is for the cost i hope a few grows been wanting to do a perpetual 12-12 so dual would probly be my best opionion, idk if i could use conversion lamps on this old of a ballast <1993>


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Aug 2, 2013)

hakish said:


> Been doing some research along these lines myself and am finding the Ceramic Metal Halide to be very popular with greenhouse folks. A look at the spectrum analysis and you'll understand why. Lots (more) red than HPS, and very balanced output across the spectrum. All the benefits of both types.
> 
> View attachment 2760083
> 
> ...


The GE bulb is inferior to the real CMH made by Phillips. Unfortunately they have discontinued the 400 CMH line. Once they are sold out they will no longer produce them. But they do grow a very nice plant.
Eye Hortilux HPS IMO is as good a grow bulb as you can get. With Sunmaster a close second...


----------



## justugh (Aug 2, 2013)

i have a digital ballast ...600watt right now 

i am replacing it with a 1000 watt in just about 5 days .......cash to money order money order to credit ppl 5 days for them to credit to the card and the cash has been cleaned .......then i can use it to buy the ballast (ppl that i help we have it set up so it looks like land scaping charges on the books ) 

i just want to get the most bang for the buck and dial in my system .........i started the work for all this in march and been going atleast 4 to 7 hours a day just learning and tweaking the system.................i finish the set up then that money i would spend on it next month goes to retainment of the lawyer ........and anything i make after that goes to silver bars ............after that if i need something i cash in a few troy ozs with a jeweler shop or pawn shop ...............the rest of it off site in a nice little spot i can access easy but no one every messes with ......................worst case happends the lawyer gets me out of jail i hit the stash they did not find and head someplace using cash ........by the time court comes up i am gone the lawyer takes the bail hit and the court system can suck my ass for 10 years then come home say hi to family again


----------



## Pwankton (Aug 3, 2013)

I switched from a 1000w Lumatek HPS to a Hortilux and the difference is surprising. Wish I had started with the Hortilux.


----------



## hakish (Aug 3, 2013)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> The GE bulb is inferior to the real CMH made by Phillips. Unfortunately they have discontinued the 400 CMH line. Once they are sold out they will no longer produce them. But they do grow a very nice plant.
> Eye Hortilux HPS IMO is as good a grow bulb as you can get. With Sunmaster a close second...


Is there then no other form of CMH on the market? I'd imagine there's some demand for this type of lamp.. Will start hunting around for a couple phillips lamps. I would love to get my hands on one to replace my aging 400w.

I would assume mixed lamps for their grows could also be done if you have both ballasts+hoods.. I might run this setup for the next grow and see if I can observe a "difference".


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Aug 3, 2013)

Pwankton said:


> I switched from a 1000w Lumatek HPS to a Hortilux and the difference is surprising. Wish I had started with the Hortilux.


Heck yeah...Hortilux HPS from start to finish has served me well for many years. Try a Sunmaster HPS sometime, it runs a very close second in my books.
And check this site out www.bulkhydro.com for your Hortilux bulbs.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Aug 3, 2013)

hakish said:


> Is there then no other form of CMH on the market? I'd imagine there's some demand for this type of lamp.. Will start hunting around for a couple phillips lamps. I would love to get my hands on one to replace my aging 400w.
> 
> I would assume mixed lamps for their grows could also be done if you have both ballasts+hoods.. I might run this setup for the next grow and see if I can observe a "difference".


Phillips will be releasing a 315 watt in the near future I believe. I have just started hearing about it. 
Mixed spectrum(hps and mh bulbs)do work very well. But you need to be careful when running two hid bulbs too close together because of wave interference. Most experts recommend at least 3 feet between bulbs.


----------



## VapeEscape (Nov 9, 2013)

jondamon said:


> I use a lumatek 400wSL ballast with a standard SYLVANIA GROLUX lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> J



Sylvania, huh? You might want to get a better bulb. $30 bulbs at Home Depot are not your best bet when growing. They work and work well but they are not optimal. It is kinda like using dirt from your backyard instead of good potting soil. Both work but one does so much better. You will actually make your money back in one grow.


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Dec 21, 2013)

We'll if I wanted full spectrum and 1000 watt I would go with a good mag ballast and this http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmea860.htm


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2016)

justugh said:


> i have a digital ballast ...600watt right now
> 
> i am replacing it with a 1000 watt in just about 5 days .......cash to money order money order to credit ppl 5 days for them to credit to the card and the cash has been cleaned .......then i can use it to buy the ballast (ppl that i help we have it set up so it looks like land scaping charges on the books )
> 
> i just want to get the most bang for the buck and dial in my system .........i started the work for all this in march and been going atleast 4 to 7 hours a day just learning and tweaking the system.................i finish the set up then that money i would spend on it next month goes to retainment of the lawyer ........and anything i make after that goes to silver bars ............after that if i need something i cash in a few troy ozs with a jeweler shop or pawn shop ...............the rest of it off site in a nice little spot i can access easy but no one every messes with ......................worst case happends the lawyer gets me out of jail i hit the stash they did not find and head someplace using cash ........by the time court comes up i am gone the lawyer takes the bail hit and the court system can suck my ass for 10 years then come home say hi to family again



I found out I'm getting hotspots after I DL a lumen app.. Now I'm moving the light by hand. Need a better mh bulb its only putting out 30k lumens the guy who sold me the kool tube said it was new but idk man.. I finally got ducting to drop the light down..it was lk 4' above plants lol.. Now they look to like it when its closer to em bout 18"-24"
I need a bulb fast but I got lk $30 damn. . wish I got steered into a good led light..by the time I got fans ducting kooltube digilux HP's bulb I could a got a led light .might get one to use with my hid. See if the plants grow towards the led light..then I'll sale my hid setup and get good brand LEDs.. I had male bagseeds now I got mk ultra,WW,BLUE DREAMxBubba kush,bulldog haze,dr oog,dela haze and 1 bagseed plant growing..I think the big plant is sucking the food up but lil plants don't need much .I put a afradita seedling and it hurt it..but the dela haze grew fine in 800-900ppm tho..good strong strain..
Ww,afradita and mk ultra are weak strains to stress and high ppms

Notice the middle plants? They get more light and are way older then ones on right ..but ones on the right are taller now..their only a week old!


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2016)

Finally gotta chiller. If needed I thro a froze jug in my igloo and run the chiller to cool it down faster.
I got it on a timer now had it on that pos digital controller..woke up s few times to it resetting to 85! Fuck that. Put it on eBay for sale. Lol 
Later I'd like to get a good temp controller..i lk once temps go over a set point my chiller pump and chiller will kick on.. To save electricity instead of running 24/7.. I got Everything else dialed in .just need better lighting I think... And a better nute that doesn't use salts.. A buddy sent me a ltr of humboldt oneness one part..gonna clean out resi in a week then try it and only hydrogard since ro water used sum calmag plus too.. Thanks Amish fucker..I didn't waste money on stupid shit..I know to keep it simple and use my money with stuff thatl help my yeilds and quality. I got timers lk u suggested. One aeroponics timer for the pump(1min on 5mins off)
One for exhaust fan. Cycles air every 5 mins..(I gotta fan on my ballast hooked to it so that's the best setting to keep ballast cool and clear stale air at the same time..
My ac now lowers my humidity perfect now I ran my passive intake thru kool tube..I gotta a big fan to circulate air in tent..one at the bottom on tent for intake air but don't use it much as my ac does that ATM also.. So besides light I'm doing great now..never pH unless I add sumn that raises pH...itl stay 5.9 for days .been more then a week since I PhD the resi.. Hell yea! Lol
Love chillers..wish I got one last time I grew and a better 600w Mh bulb


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 26, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> I found out I'm getting hotspots after I DL a lumen app.. Now I'm moving the light by hand. Need a better mh bulb its only putting out 30k lumens the guy who sold me the kool tube said it was new but idk man.. I finally got ducting to drop the light down..it was lk 4' above plants lol.. Now they look to like it when its closer to em bout 18"-24"
> I need a bulb fast but I got lk $30 damn. . wish I got steered into a good led light..by the time I got fans ducting kooltube digilux HP's bulb I could a got a led light .might get one to use with my hid. See if the plants grow towards the led light..then I'll sale my hid setup and get good brand LEDs.. I had male bagseeds now I got mk ultra,WW,BLUE DREAMxBubba kush,bulldog haze,dr oog,dela haze and 1 bagseed plant growing..I think the big plant is sucking the food up but lil plants don't need much .I put a afradita seedling and it hurt it..but the dela haze grew fine in 800-900ppm tho..good strong strain..
> Ww,afradita and mk ultra are weak strains to stress and high ppmsView attachment 3642524


You can't use a smartphone to check. The sensor just doesn't have that kind of sensitivity for reading those high values.

You can use it as a comparison between two lights but you would have to compare them at whatever height shows less then 30k on the phone.


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2016)

Stretched out to the max lol


----------

